# Pricing help needed . Vat registered help needed



## Lillyloouk (May 4, 2017)

Hi everyone 
I am after some advice on a couple of areas 1st is labour prices I need to find out an average square metre price for plain tiles and for double Romans to see if my calculations are correct I have been in the trade for 11 years but I am fairly new to pricing up big jobs on a big scale and would like to check. my work is in the south east 

The second thing is about bein vat registered I am a sub contractor and recently a contractor paying subby's tax etc and I no this year I will if everything goes ok go way over the 80'000 threshold so do I become vat registered now or when I hit the bench mark for vat registration

Thanks for anyone's help in advance


----------



## raconstrutor (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi,
RA Constructions - The best contractors known for commercial constructions in Brooklyn.

Visit us at http://raconstructions.us/ and Get Quote.

Thanks


----------

